# Knife chip



## Knockdown king (Mar 6, 2016)

Im new to finishing i just started doing repairs hanging finishing i don't know much tips and tricks when it comes to finishing one of my problems is how do you fix a knife when it chips? Can any one give me some tipa


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah mate get a sanding block and give it a touch up with that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

A fine flat file to keep the blade straight, flat, and free from nicks. Finish it off with 600 grit sandpaper to clean up the file roughness.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Buy a new one and my tip to you is use your knife for applying drywall compounds only and it won't chip.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Most chips happen because the tool storage and care is slack, I don't often get a chip but when it happens a file back usually sorts it.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ill just buy a new one aint no body got time for that


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

If it's not bad sand it out. 
If it's bad yes get a new one 
The bad knife don't throw it out 
If the ding is in the middle take tin snips and cut it in a angle for odd ceiling corners
If ding is on the side..cut knife down from a 6 inch to a 5 inch and so on


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just lay some 80grit paper on a flat surface and rub the knife back and forth perpindicular to the paper, once the nicks gone finish it off with finer paper or on smooth concrete.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If my favorite fiver got a chip ..ding or Nick I'd call in a Hyde surgeon ASAP !!! (A file) Buying a new one is too time consuming to break in...I'd rather fix an old one than break in a new one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Ill just buy a new one aint no body got time for that


The last time one of my favorite fives handle broke ... I sat on a bucket and cried like a little girl!!!!:vs_sob:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I usually have few of each size, and i use them all, just in case one is bent or lost , the others will be ready to use.

Then either i fix or have a scraper..


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

I've only been doing this about 2 years...and I'm a female..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ashleygoode said:


> I've only been doing this about 2 years...and I'm a female..


On a scale from 1 - 10?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> On a scale from 1 - 10?


Last time I got on a scale it read "No more donuts for you, dude".


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Last time I got on a scale it read "No more donuts for you, dude".


Last time I got on a scale it read .. GO EAT SOMETHING!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> On a scale from 1 - 10?


Never mind...I read your post on the other thread.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

ashleygoode said:


> I've only been doing this about 2 years...and I'm a female..


Good for u!:thumbsup:But how did u end up as a finisher?
Don't b scared to show some of ur work!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> Last time I got on a scale it read .. GO EAT SOMETHING!!!


Hey - I wintered well.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> On a scale from 1 - 10?


dont listen to moore he is a wolf







in sheeps clothing, treats mexicans like sh6t
sh*ts on his Patio
dresses up like a scarecrow








defaces mexican owned Drywall Vans and blames it on me
was mistaken for Elchapo
Fakes Vietnam vet,







only thing missing is him in Drywall,
lights fires down at the railroad tracks
him and his ole lady got chased into a hotel by the police in New Orleans
dumps on everyone's threads
never heard of keeping his Van clean
always has something dry to say


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sanding block or rub it on a smooth concrete floor


----------

